# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2018 às 08:52)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2018 às 18:22)

Boas, 
Dia de céu parcialmente nublado 
Muitas nuvens durante a tarde que tapavam o sol 
Máxima de 19,4°C
Atual de 16,2°C
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2018 às 13:08)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Chuviscou de manhã cedo 
Acumulou 0,4 mm
Mínima de 12,1°C
Atual de 17,3°C
73% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2018 às 15:02)

Boas,
Céu encoberto 
18,2°C
70% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jun 2018 às 10:08)

Bom dia ,
Céu muito nublado 
Mínima de 11,4°C
Atual de 15,5°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jun 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 16,4°C
Ainda chuviscou de manhã , mas sem acumular ...
Temperatura atual de 12,7°C
83% HR 
Está fresco !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jun 2018 às 21:53)

Boas,
Está frescote por aqui também, 13°c atuais, após máxima de 18°c, nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos de manhã, de tarde algumas abertas mas o céu esteve sempre muito nublado.
O vento sopra com mais intensidade neste momento.
Parece que a semana trará tempo húmido.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jun 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 11,4°C
Atual de 13°C
90% hr 
Frio e humido 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Jun 2018 às 16:47)

O Tempo esta estranho para a época, mas  a paisagem e o céu Alentejano continuam magnificos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jun 2018 às 19:24)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado 
A minha estação está a prever chuva 
Máxima de 17,7°C
Atual de 14,5°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu nublado
> A minha estação está a prever chuva
> Máxima de 17,7°C
> ...



Dá uma martelada, que a tua estação está maluca.  A minha, também prevê chuva, já dei-lhe uma martelada, para ver se melhora as previsões. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (4 Jun 2018 às 21:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dá uma martelada, que a tua estação está maluca.  A minha, também prevê chuva, já dei-lhe uma martelada, para ver se melhora as previsões.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado.
> 
> ...


Ehhhhh
Já dei marteladas 
Agora céu nublado 
13,7°C
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2018 às 01:50)

Boas,
Já chuvisca em Monchique 
12,7°C
90% HR 
0,1 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia ,
Abertas de sol 
Chuviscou de madrugada 
0,3 mm
Mínima de 12,0°C
Atual de 14,4°C
82% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2018 às 17:46)

Boas ,
Manhã de céu nublado 
Tarde com boas abertas de sol 
Máxima de 19°C
Atual de 17,7°C
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2018 às 17:59)

Olá, máxima hoje em Estremoz de 20,2 ºC; em 2007, a máxima em Estremoz no dia 14 de Junho foi de 20,1 ºC. 

Este ano tudo cansado das baixas temperaturas máximas; em 2007 ninguém se queixava... 

O que faz 11 anos de diferença; afinal, a culpa deve ser do aquecimento global.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jun 2018 às 18:08)

Boas,
Mais um dia nublado e fresco. Ontem ainda chuviscou de manhã.
Há pouco estava assim e ainda caíram uns pingos:





__________
Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *11,7ºC*

Tatual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (6 Jun 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Nevoeiro 
Chuvisco 
Acumulado de 0,9 mm
13,7°C atuais 
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (6 Jun 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia.
Dias frescos, uma primavera d'água.
Como se diz cá na terra: _não seca a roupa nem rega a horta._


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Jun 2018 às 14:47)

####  COMPARATIVO DE WEBCAMS  ####
A MeteoCaldas criou uma página exclusiva onde se mostram 54 webcams de praias, em tempo real (não é streaming).
A partir de agora, antes de ir para a praia, já se pode saber como estão as condições por lá, o que é muito útil sobretudo nas praias do litoral norte e centro, que frequentemente nos pregam partidas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-)
Esta página é ideal para ser vista em PC ou Tablet, mas também fica bem em telemóvel na horizontal e ampliando. Apesar de serem 54 imagens, a página é muito leve (consome apenas 550Kb de dados) e carrega em menos de 2 segundos (em wi-fi ou 4g).
Claro que quem quiser ver streaming pode sempre recorrer às fontes originais destas webcams, mas a ideia é justamente reunir de uma forma rápida e sem consumo significativo de dados, todas as webcams disponíveis no litoral para poder ser facilmente consultado e comparrado.
Este projeto continua em desenvolvimento e tenciona incluir todas as webcams do país. Clicando em "ver mais webcams", passa para a página seguinte destinada às webcams das cidades, e às webcams da Madeira e dos Açores.
Se acharem a ideia interessante, ou tiverem webbcams que queiram adicionar, visitem e comentem. Obrigado!

LINK: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxwebcams.php






Comparativo de estações meteorológicas: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

MeteoCaldas no facebook: https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas

MeteoCaldas (versão global para PC, Tablet ou Telemòvel):  http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## joselamego (6 Jun 2018 às 17:39)

Boas,
Manhã com céu nublado e chuviscos
0,9 mm acumulados.
Máxima de 17,1ºC
Atual de 16,4ºC
80% hr
Neste momento céu nublado!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2018 às 19:21)

Boas,
Manhã de céu nublado e com alguns chuviscos mas entretanto, tarde com muito sol e algumas nuvens. Temperatura agradável. 
Umas fotos de hoje:













________________
Máx: *24,6ºC*
Min: *13,9ºC*

Tatual: *21,8ºC*


----------



## vamm (6 Jun 2018 às 21:10)

Nem sei se diga que está bom tempo ou não. Não me lembro de ver tantos dias nublados e frescos no inicio de Junho. Aliás, só ontem me apercebi bem de que já é Junho 

Há 3 dias que é tudo igual: manhãs frescas, nubladas e com chuviscos. Dias mais ou menos agradáveis, quando não há vento. E esta manhã ainda apanhei um aguaceiro jeitoso 

Já ouvi que vai chover bem amanhã... a ver vamos


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jun 2018 às 21:30)

vamm disse:


> Nem sei se diga que está bom tempo ou não. Não me lembro de ver tantos dias nublados e frescos no inicio de Junho. Aliás, só ontem me apercebi bem de que já é Junho
> 
> Há 3 dias que é tudo igual: manhãs frescas, nubladas e com chuviscos. Dias mais ou menos agradáveis, quando não há vento. E esta manhã ainda apanhei um aguaceiro jeitoso
> 
> Já ouvi que vai chover bem amanhã... a ver vamos


Boas,
Por aqui, igual, chuva fraca na segunda-feira, ontem chuviscos e hoje novamente chuviscos e nevoeiro pela manhã, resumindo, dias frescos, que sabem bem antes do Verão propriamente dito começar.
Amanhã e sexta-feira feira deve chover mais, vamos ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2018 às 22:47)

vamm disse:


> Nem sei se diga que está bom tempo ou não. Não me lembro de ver tantos dias nublados e frescos no inicio de Junho. Aliás, só ontem me apercebi bem de que já é Junho
> 
> Há 3 dias que é tudo igual: manhãs frescas, nubladas e com chuviscos. Dias mais ou menos agradáveis, quando não há vento. E esta manhã ainda apanhei um aguaceiro jeitoso
> 
> Já ouvi que vai chover bem amanhã... a ver vamos



Por aqui, os dias têm sol ao início da manhã, depois fica nublado e ao final do dia, sol novamente. O vento é desgraçado durante a tarde.  

Não tarda, temos que ir à Noruega para apanhar sol e calor, o pessoal está a entrar em stress, mesmo eu, já sinto falta do sol e do calor. 

Nos Algarves, a máxima rondou os 22.2ºC e a mínima rondou os 13.8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jun 2018 às 23:34)

algures por 2008 ou 2009... ainda cheguei a ver um sistema frontal atravessar o algarve nos primeiros dias de julho. Choveu de manhã, ao final da tarde abriu o sol e fez-se ainda uma tarde quente.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2018 às 00:27)

Eu lembro-me de estar num parque de campismo perto de Sines, em pleno mês de Agosto, e de ter chovido de forma intensa, ao longo de toda a manhã (talvez em 2006). Terá sido talvez em resultado da passagem de um sistema frontal...

Carta Sinóptica de Superfície de 16.08.2006_00h00UTC


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 12,7°C
Atual de 14,8°C
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 12:27)

Agreste disse:


> algures por 2008 ou 2009... ainda cheguei a ver um sistema frontal atravessar o algarve nos primeiros dias de julho. Choveu de manhã, ao final da tarde abriu o sol e fez-se ainda uma tarde quente.



Julho de 2008, encontrava.me de férias em Lagoa! Nessa Madrugada choveu a fazer inveja a muitos dias de Inverno  e nesse mesmo dia de manhã já deu para fazer piscina, e à  tarde um dia de praia com muito calor


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2018 às 18:51)

Boas,
Céu nublado
Máxima de 21,2°C
Atual de 17,9°C
73% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jun 2018 às 18:56)

Boas,
Morrinha desde as 16:30h e nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2018 às 23:51)

Já chove 
1,2 mm
14,4°C
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2018 às 01:08)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu nublado e a partir do final da tarde, alguns períodos de chuva fraca.
Neste momento, chove bem com* 15,2ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2018 às 01:48)

14,6°C
2,0 mm acumulado 
Parou de chover 
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
14,1°C
85% HR 
Acumulado da chuva de madrugada 
2,0 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Jun 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia,
Acumulado ontem 0.3mm e hoje, até agora, 1.0mm.
Actuais: 14.2ºC / 97% HR / 16km/h W / 1014hPa


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2018 às 13:28)

Ontem já ia reclamar de não chover nada, quando às 19h30 começou a chover 

Hoje céu muito nublado, já passou um aguaceiro de manhã com chuva fraca e agora a N de Odemira está muito negro e vê-se chuva ao longe.


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2018 às 14:25)

Céu muito negro a Sul de Odemira, zona de Monchique.
@joselamego já molha ou não?


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2018 às 16:14)

Olá ,
Ainda não molha 
Céu muito escuro 
Mas para já nada chuva 
18,3°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2018 às 17:55)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca ainda durante a madrugada e alguns aguaceiros agora de tarde. Acabou cair um razoável há cerca de 10 minutos.
Por volta das 15h para os lados da serra, um aguaceiro:




E agora há pouco, uma pequena célula:




(desculpem a qualidade, foram tiradas com o telemóvel)
________
Segundo o diário de notícias, Portugal treme de frio. É capaz disso, enfim! 
_________
*19ºC* neste momento e o céu está assim:


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2018 às 18:18)

Céu interessante agora: parcialmente nublado e sempre que uma nuvem tenta crescer um pouco, aparece um timido piléu 
Esta não é a mais interessante, mas foi a única que pude apanhar.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2018 às 18:41)

Estremoz: hoje com novo recorde de temperatura máxima mais baixa para o mês de Junho, batendo o velhinho recorde de 20,1 ºC do dia 14 de Junho de 2007.

Temperatura máxima de hoje: *19,8 ºC *(às 14h21)


----------



## joselamego (9 Jun 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia ,
Chove em Monchique 
3,3 mm acumulado 
13,6°C
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (9 Jun 2018 às 13:19)

Boa tarde!

Alvalade do Sado manhã com chuva e temperatura amena! Quando chegará o bom tempo de verão?


----------



## joselamego (9 Jun 2018 às 14:56)

Continua a chuva 
14,2 mm acumulados 
Não contava com tanta precipitação 
14,2°C
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jun 2018 às 22:38)

Boas,
Dia de chuva 
14,7 mm acumulado 
Não contava com tanta chuva 
13,0°C atuais 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jun 2018 às 23:21)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Alvalade do Sado manhã com chuva e temperatura amena! Quando chegará o bom tempo de verão?



Segundo os modelos está já ai à porta Vamos é facilmente passar do 8 ao 80!














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jun 2018 às 09:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo os modelos está já ai à porta Vamos é facilmente passar do 8 ao 80!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda vai haver gente a suplicar por este tempo novamente.
Por aqui, ontem, alguns aguaceiros e hoje o dia começa com nevoeiro.


----------



## vamm (10 Jun 2018 às 17:49)

Ontem aguaceiros fortes e fracos, deu para todos os gostos. Hoje só céu nublado e vento frescote.

Já não aguento as minhas alergias, com o calor vamos a ver


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2018 às 18:01)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 11,9°C
Máxima de 18,5°C
Atual de 16,4°C
76% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2018 às 18:41)

Boas,
Breve momento de chuva fraca que rendeu *0.5mm* na estação de referência.  Nesta mesma estação, junho segue com *5.7mm*. Nada mau, para o mês que é!
*16,3ºC *

Para a semana já vem o tão desejado verão!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2018 às 20:21)

Estremoz: máxima hoje de 20,0 ºC; agora estão 14,8 ºC e com chuva fraca.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jun 2018 às 21:56)

Boas,
Por aqui, a máxima foi de apenas 15°c e mais um dia de chuva fraca e céu encoberto, neste momento chuvisca novamente.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2018 às 21:58)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Está fresco na rua 
Nevoeiro na serra 
13,7°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2018 às 23:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda vai haver gente a suplicar por este tempo novamente.
> Por aqui, ontem, alguns aguaceiros e hoje o dia começa com nevoeiro.


Em parte concordo contigo, se estas previsões se vierem a concretizar, não seria preciso tanto! Mas também ninguém merece estar à 15 dias consecutivos com temperaturas a roçar os 20°c , e dias bem abaixo disso em Junho! Enfim, isto não dá para agradar a todos, e mal de nós quando um dia viermos a conseguir controlar as coisas de forma que agrade


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2018 às 12:33)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 13,1°C
Atual de 17,0°C
78% HR 
.....
Daqui a poucos dias vamos ter uma possível onda de calor 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jun 2018 às 13:29)

Boas...depois das condiçőes que tivemos nos últimos anos é ridiculo haver gente a chorar pelo Verão e isso ter mais alarido do que o contrário por exemplo quando o Outono não vem ou o Inverno não existe. Amanhã é 12 de Junho e já vamos ter condições de Verão, pelo menos no Algarve. Fico à espera das primeiras chuvas no inicio de Setembro...


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Jun 2018 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Castelo de Vide, 17 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (11 Jun 2018 às 19:02)

Céu parcialmente nublado em Odemira, durante todo o dia, o sol a espreitar e a tentar aquecer a coisa, mas o vento continua chato e fresco.

Em Ourique, o tempo está bem mais timido, o céu bem mais carregado e calor nem senti-lo. Agora já vai limpando um pouco, mas há coisa de 1h estava muito fechado.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2018 às 19:09)

Boas,
Céu já com boas abertas 
De manhã ainda esteve nublado 
De tarde o sol começou a aparecer 
Máxima de 19,3°C
Atual de 16,6°C
75% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Que venha, é o calor e a suestada para aquecer a água, para dar uns mergulhos, as belas noites tropicais, tudo a que um algarvio tem direito.

Este tempo, já enjoa, tanto que em Janeiro e Fevereiro fazia mais sol do que agora. 

@trovoadas , o ano passado já tinha ido à praia aí umas 5 vezes, este ano nada. Já tenho cá um stress  

Por aqui, não vi o céu pouco nublado como o IPMA previa, céu nublado e mais do mesmo.

Máxima: 23.4ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 13,3°C
Atual de 15,3°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2018 às 11:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que venha, é o calor e a suestada para aquecer a água, para dar uns mergulhos, as belas noites tropicais, tudo a que um algarvio tem direito.
> 
> Este tempo, já enjoa, tanto que em Janeiro e Fevereiro fazia mais sol do que agora.
> 
> ...


Realmente a agua este ano no Algarve esta a demorar a aquecer, o tempo fresco também não ajudou em nada, venha de lá esse calor pra ver se água aquece alguma coisa que para a semana vou de férias para esses lados


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2018 às 12:09)

homem do mar disse:


> Realmente a agua este ano no Algarve esta a demorar a aquecer, o tempo fresco também não ajudou em nada, venha de lá esse calor pra ver se água aquece alguma coisa que para a semana vou de férias para esses lados


A água não aquece por estar calor, é um pouco indiferente, importante são os ventos de Sul conformou falou e bem o @algarvio1980. Situação aplicável a qualquer faixa costeira do país.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2018 às 12:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> A água não aquece por estar calor, é um pouco indiferente, importante são os ventos de Sul conformou falou e bem o @algarvio1980. Situação aplicável a qualquer faixa costeira do país.


Sim claro, não aquece só com o calor mas parece me que com a temperatura um pouco mais alta o é mais fácil o vento rodar para sul ou estou enganado?

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2018 às 12:19)

homem do mar disse:


> Sim claro, não aquece só com o calor mas parece me que com a temperatura um pouco mais alta o é mais fácil o vento rodar para sul ou estou enganado?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk



O vento de Sul aparece com alguma regularidade no Algarve, mas lá está é acompanhar as previsões. Ou perguntar à malta do Algarve que saberá muito melhor que eu.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jun 2018 às 12:21)

O Algarve e parte da Costa Vicentina, são tramados nesse aspecto. Se não estiverem sob o efeito dos ventos de "Levante", nem vale a pena meter o pé dentro de água.
Ainda há 2 semanas, estive em Quarteira e não consegui sequer entrar na água. 16ºC a rivalizar com a Foz do Porto .


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2018 às 12:24)

Mas para aquecer a costa de Sagres a Moledo o vento ideal é o de este?

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2018 às 13:09)

homem do mar disse:


> Mas para aquecer a costa de Sagres a Moledo o vento ideal é o de este?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


As previsões indicam para o Algarve, vento de Norte até Domingo o que não fará grande diferença na temperatura da água do mar pois afasta as águas mais quentes da costa. Pode ser que a coisa melhore a partir de Segunda. Costumo ir de férias na última semana de Junho e já apanhei anos com boa temperatura da água e anos horríveis, como foi o caso de 2014 que nem os pés metia dentro de água  pois nesse ano, houve imensa nortada. Já houve anos em que com o levante notava-se bem a diferença de um dia para o outro tal como com um dia com vento de norte.
Mas entretanto, é tal como já referi uma vez no seguimento livre, estar calor no nosso clima não significa bom tempo para praia. A onda de calor de julho do ano passado foi a prova disso, mais de 45ºC em grande parte do Alentejo e muito vento, água frias etc, em grande parte da costa.

As temperaturas até podem não ser muito altas até lá mas tudo depende dos ventos. É ires acompanhando as previsões até lá...


----------



## vamm (12 Jun 2018 às 14:11)

A manhã começou com chuvinha fraca e algum frio, agora já vai abrindo aqui por Odemira... a ver se esses 30C no fim-de-semana sempre vêm para eu estrear a piscina


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2018 às 18:49)

Boas,
De manhã céu nublado 
Tarde com.muitas nuvens , o sol por vezes foi aparecendo , de forma tímida ...
Máxima de 20,2°C
Atual de 17,8°C
78% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde,
Dia já mais quente e apenas com algumas nuvens que entretanto já se dissiparam e deram lugar ao céu completamente limpo. Amanhã a temperatura já deverá chegar aos 30ºC.
Máxima de* 27,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *22,5ºC *e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2018 às 20:12)

Boas,
Céu nublado , algum nevoeiro nas serras ...temperatura atual de 15,9°C
83% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (12 Jun 2018 às 21:43)

Hoje foi o inverso: Odemira tinha céu limpo e ficou nublado, Ourique tinha o céu nublado e ficou limpinho agora ao final do dia


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia,
Neblinas e nevoeiros matinais 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 11,7°C
Atual de 20,7°C
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (13 Jun 2018 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!

Manhã com céu encoberto até às 10:30 hrs, seguindo-se céu praticamente limpo e com Sol quente. Quase um mês sem ver Sol e foi preciso chegar o Santo António para nos oferecer este tão desejado presente. Finalmente um dia criador e normal para a época, espero que assim se mantenha por muitos e bons dias trazendo-nos um bom Verão.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2018 às 17:05)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,0°C
Atual de 24°C
57% HR 
Dados da estação meteorológica 
Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2018 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou com nevoeiro e bem fresco, entretanto, tarde já de verão com algum vento de noroeste e ainda surgiram alguns cumulus.
Paisagem alentejana típica do verão, já presente! 









_________
Máx: *30,1ºC*
Min: *12,3ºC*

Tatual: *26,1ºC*


----------



## vamm (14 Jun 2018 às 07:27)

Por aqui foi o mesmo. Amamhã começou fresca e nublada, dando lugar a um calorzinho que já tinha saudades 
E a noite mais quentinha já sabe muito bem!

Hoje a manhã começa da mesma maneira: nublada e com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jun 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12,7°C
Atual de 20,1°C
72% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2018 às 13:19)

Boas,
O dia começou mais uma vez, fresco e com algum nevoeiro.
Mínima de *10,9ºC*

Neste momento já estão *30,4ºC*.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Jun 2018 às 13:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O dia começou mais uma vez, fresco e com algum nevoeiro.
> Mínima de *10,9ºC*
> 
> Neste momento já estão *30,4ºC*.



Amplitude térmica enorme.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jun 2018 às 14:11)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa 30,8ºC
Bemposta 29,0ºC
Beja 27,9ºC
Amareleja 29,9ºC
Mértola 30,5ºC
Marvão 26,4ºC


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Jun 2018 às 15:42)

Por Cuba ontem máxima de 29.2°C e durante a noite desceu aos 12.9°C.
Agora sigo com 29.3° (actual máxima do ano)


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2018 às 19:27)

Boas,
Hoje já um dia tipicamente de Verão, máxima de 28,5°c.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jun 2018 às 20:08)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,6°C
Atual de 22,4°C
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Amplitude térmica enorme.


É típica!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2018 às 20:20)

Boas,
Nova máxima do ano e nos próximos dias continuarei a ter uma nova máxima anual pois vai ser sempre a subir, pelo menos até segunda! 
Máxima de *32,1ºC*

Agora estão *25,4ºC* com algum vento de NW.


----------



## vamm (14 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

Muito calor hoje 
A sorte ainda foi o vento ter aumentado de intensidade na parte da tarde.
Ourique ainda está muito quente!

Por outro lado, preferia a chuvinha, pois a minha rinite alergica está a adorar este tempo. E as poeiras? Uiii que maravilha


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2018 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, chegou o calor, até um gajo anda almariado.  

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, chegou o calor, até um gajo anda almariado.
> 
> Máxima: 28.1ºC
> mínima: 16.8ºC


Conserva bem isso, que para a semana  vou querer disso também Se possível manda vir vento de SW para aquecer a água para a malta 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Conserva bem isso, que para a semana  vou querer disso também Se possível manda vir vento de SW para aquecer a água para a malta
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



A partir de domingo, virá sueste mas 3ª feira com rajadas que podem chegar aos 60 km/h, deve voar tudo pela praia, como guarda-sóis, toalhas, calções, biquinis.  Na volta, ainda vem instabilidade e ondulação de sueste que pode levar à bandeira vermelha, principalmente na 3ª feira, nos dias seguintes, mantém-se ao sueste mas mais calmo.

Esta noite, provavelmente vai ser a 1ª noite tropical do ano. Quase 23 h ainda 23.9ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jun 2018 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de domingo, virá sueste mas 3ª feira com rajadas que podem chegar aos 60 km/h, deve voar tudo pela praia, como guarda-sóis, toalhas, calções, biquinis.  Na volta, ainda vem instabilidade e ondulação de sueste que pode levar à bandeira vermelha, principalmente na 3ª feira, nos dias seguintes, mantém-se ao sueste mas mais calmo.
> 
> Esta noite, provavelmente vai ser a 1ª noite tropical do ano. Quase 23 h ainda 23.9ºC.


Eihh.. tão bom, as saudades que tenho de uma noite tropical  Já tinha observado as previsões, e terça-feira feira já foi programado para ser um daqueles dias para as coisas que os miúdos gostam, tipo Zoomarine ou assim Com sorte ainda ouço umas bombas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2018 às 00:16)

Boa noite ,
19,9°C atuais 
59% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jun 2018 às 06:59)

Bom dia pessoal!! Parece que "o verão chegou" mesmo... É pena, pois estava muito bem fresquinho. 
Esta foi a primeira noite tropical do ano,  mesmo com nortada rija as temperaturas não desceram abaixo dos 21.9°C


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,8°C
Atual de 21,6°C
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2018 às 09:55)

Faro 27.4ºC às 8h  vai la vai!!!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2018 às 13:31)

Boas,
As noites continuam frescas mas com a rotação do vento para leste a partir de Domingo, já não o deverão continuar a ser. As noites de festejo do São João por aqui deverão ser bem agradáveis, há certos anos em que nem apetece sair de casa.  Segundo as previsões do IPMA, poderá haver certamente uma onda de calor, não no sentido de temperaturas bem acima dos 40ºC mas com a persistência de valores acima dos 35ºC já a partir de amanhã. 
Mínima de *14,1ºC*

Neste momento estão *32,4ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2018 às 14:18)

remember disse:


> Faro 27.4ºC às 8h  vai la vai!!!


Há de ser Portalegre assim que o vento virar para Leste. Aí vêm os dias de inferno 

30,5ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jun 2018 às 14:53)

Temperaturas actuais

Serpa 33,9ºC
Bemposta 33,3ºC
Beja 30,2ºC
Amareleja 33,0ºC
Mértola 34,5ºC
Marvão 28,8ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

Boas,
Monchique :

Temperatura atual 28,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2018 às 16:49)

*33,5ºC*
Máxima de* 33,9ºC*. Já desceu um pouco porque o vento de NW tem-se estado a intensificar.
Entretanto, há pouco tocou a sirene dos bombeiros, incêndio para os lados da serra mas já está em conclusão:


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Jun 2018 às 18:11)

Cuba: mínima de 15.4ºC e máxima de 31.7ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jun 2018 às 20:03)

Não esperava hoje uma máxima de 34.2. 
Mas foi mesmo essa a máxima registada pela minha estação. Assim que o vento rousou para SW a temperatura caiu a pique.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Por Faro (cidade) estão neste momento que são 20:56,  31,6ºC.
 A máx do dia foi de 32,3ºC pelas 20:28.

Pelas 09:16 atingimos os 31,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo
Mínima de 13,5°C
Atual de 18,7°C
78% HR 
......
Ontem a máxima foi de 30,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jun 2018 às 13:27)

Aviso Amarelo - Beja, Évora e Portalegre devido ao calor


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jun 2018 às 14:41)

Dia um pouco aquém das expectativas... Apenas 32,3ºC a esta hora, não devemos chegar aos 35ºC previstos


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2018 às 14:55)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Dia um pouco aquém das expectativas... Apenas 32,3ºC a esta hora, não devemos chegar aos 35ºC previstos


Até a esta hora a a previsão do IPMA bate certo, ora vê:







Previsão para as 15H *+33,0ºC*, e faltam apenas 5 minutos e tu tens +*32,8ºC,* o IPMA está a falhar assim tanto?

* 
Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+32,9ºC!*


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2018 às 15:02)

Chiça, raios partam o IPMA, que não consegue acertar nas temperaturas para Serpa!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2018 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde,
Ontem, fui para Alpalhão e era bastante visível a oeste, para lá das serras do Sistema Montejunto-Estrela, as nuvens baixas que têm estado presentes no litoral. Típica divisão climática! 
O dia de hoje começou mais uma vez fresco e com nevoeiro em alguns locais. Tarde bastante quente e com alguns cumulus.  O IPMA já colocou aviso amarelo no Alentejo para amanhã e a AEMET a província de Badajoz para segunda-feira que deverá ser o dia mais quente. 
Máx: *35,3ºC*
Min: *12,5ºC*
É cá um contraste! 

O vento de NW tem-se estado a intensificar como é normal e já baixou um pouco a temperatura. *34,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2018 às 16:54)

Boas,
Por aqui a máxima foi de 31,6°c.
Vale mais vir agora o calor todo, do que em Setembro ou/e Outubro.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2018 às 18:48)

Estremoz: primeiro dia do ano a ultrapassar os 30,0 ºC; temperatura máxima de 31,9 ºC.

Alandroal: períodos de céu muito nublado entre as 15h00 e as 17h00 mas não ocorreu precipitação; muito calor (33,0 ºC).

Tudo tranquilo, com temperaturas perfeitamente normais para esta época do ano (temperatura máxima *2,0 ºC* acima da média para o mês de junho).


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jun 2018 às 19:00)

A máxima em Serpa ficou-se pelo 34,9ºC 
Mértola foi aos 35,6ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jun 2018 às 20:48)

Quase 21h e estão 31ºC. A noite promete e o dia de amanhã também 
Pena o forum estar tão parado com estes dias interessantes de calor


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2018 às 23:09)

26,8ºC por aqui. Começam as noites tropicais...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jun 2018 às 23:19)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por estes dias um pouco mais a sul, nomeadamente perto de Armação de Pêra 

Segundo a estação mais fidedigna que encontrei mais próximo de mim, a máxima foi de 26.8°c , mas neste momento ainda estão 24.1°c 
Noite tropicalissima
Que saudades que eu tinha destas inversões térmicas do Algarve

A nortada soprou bem, mas curiosamente a temperatura não subio muito! O vento de norte aqui no Algarve funciona ao contrário, não arrefece nada, antes pelo contrário! Transporta o calor acumulado no Alentejo até cá, e voiláMas neste momento o Alentejo ainda não têm calorzinho acumulado o suficiente, lá mais para Julho
Portanto vamos lá virar a Sueste e aquecer um bocadinho a água que está fria como tudo‍.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (17 Jun 2018 às 10:05)

Ontem a coisa estava insuportável! O vento era quente e abafado, nem dava para ter as janelas de casa abertas 

Hoje o dia começou já bem quente e por Ourique estão 24C neste momento


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 11:23)

30,5ºC, hoje promete


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2018 às 11:53)

Bom Dia,
Mais um dia que começou fresco mas que promete ser tórrido. Aqui ao lado, Portalegre já teve a 1ª mínima tropical. 
Mínima de *14,8ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *31,6ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2018 às 13:17)

Porches,
Praia nossa senhora da Rocha 
26.7°c , e vento nulo






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 13:31)

Serpa : 34,9ºC


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2018 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo
mínima já mais alta 18,5ºC
Atual de 30,6ºC 
41% hr


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 14:26)

Actuais:

Serpa 36,5ºC
Bemposta 35,3ºC
Beja 34,1ºC
Amareleja 35,4ºC
Mértola 35,1ºC
Marvão 31,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2018 às 14:31)

Uns 33ºC por aqui. Apenas por estimativa, o radiation shield da minha estação deve estar a perder a tinta ou algo do género, a temperatura começou a ficar muito inflacionada desde há umas semanas. Ver se vou ver o que se passa em breve.

As temperaturas por aqui geralmente não excedem muito as da EMA, e são sempre mais baixas que as da RUEMA, a situação está bem invertida agora, o que não é normal.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2018 às 14:32)

Boas,
Monchique 
Calor na rua 
31,8°C
38% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (17 Jun 2018 às 16:01)

Boa tarde.
À beira de se atingir a máxima diária, que ficará próxima dos 37º. 
De recordar que há precisamente um ano o dia começou assim. A esta hora estávamos com 42,7º, um misto de poeiras e convexão explosiva, e a tarde fechou com um downburst bastante violento. De referir que em 2017, em grande parte do Alentejo interior, o mês de Junho contabilizava já uma sequência admirável de dias com máximas acima dos 35º. Contas feitas, e justiça a 2018: vegetação exuberante, dia lindíssimo.


----------



## vamm (17 Jun 2018 às 16:02)

36C 
E algumas nuvens dispersas a chegar de Este.


----------



## vamm (17 Jun 2018 às 16:16)

Nao sei o nome que costumam dar a isto, mas passou um redemoinho pela zona do Pingo Doce, aqui em Ourique, levava montinhos de palha e lá beeeeem no alto, iam sacos plásticos e palha! 

Estávamos na rua e foi um bocado estranho ver isto. À primeira vista ia dizer que eram cegonhas a andar à roda, só depois é que caiu a ficha


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 16:29)

Serpa 37,4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2018 às 16:43)

vamm disse:


> Nao sei o nome que costumam dar a isto, mas passou um redemoinho pela zona do Pingo Doce, aqui em Ourique, levava montinhos de palha e lá beeeeem no alto, iam sacos plásticos e palha!
> 
> Estávamos na rua e foi um bocado estranho ver isto. À primeira vista ia dizer que eram cegonhas a andar à roda, só depois é que caiu a ficha


É um dust devil!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2018 às 16:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Serpa 37,4ºC



0,2 ºC acima do valor máximo previsto para hoje pelo IPMA; 36,7 ºC para amanhã e 34,0 ºC para depois da amanhã são as previsões do IPMA para Serpa.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2018 às 17:01)

Boa tarde, 
Monchique 
Já atingida a máxima do ano 
32,6°C
Atual de 32,4°C
37% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2018 às 18:33)

Boas,
Máxima de 33,5°c por aqui, amanhã ainda será mais quente, começou o sufoco.
A noite também foi tropical.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 18:33)

Máxima 37,9ºC
ainda estão 37,7ºC, espero uma boa mínima esta noite


----------



## meteo_xpepe (17 Jun 2018 às 18:37)

Por Cuba um dia tórrido. Máxima do ano naturalmente com 37.1° e HR mínima de 26%. Felizmente o vento não estava forte (os conhecidos 30-30-30). A noite também foi amena 17.6ºC.
Recordo que tenho a minha estação no alto de um moinho que fica no cume de um monte e por isso acredito que nos vales adjacentes, mesmo com o afastamento recomendado ao solo, obteria valores superiores... (espero em breve poder comprovar isso!).
No espaço de 7 dias a máxima subiu cerca de 17º...!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2018 às 18:45)

Boas,
Dia tórrido e amanhã deverá ser ainda mais. 
Máx: *38,5ºC*
Min: *14,8ºC*

Neste momento estão *36,6ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 19:39)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa 36,9ºC
Bemposta 36,2ºC
Beja 35,1ºC
Amareleja 35,5ºC
Mértola 36,2ºC
Marvão 32,3ºC


----------



## vamm (17 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

Que brasa do caneco! 
Ainda estão 31C!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2018 às 20:36)

Faro (Webcam às 20h30)





SurfTotal


----------



## Cesar (17 Jun 2018 às 21:12)

Será sinal da instabilidade da semana.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2018 às 22:09)

Noite quente ,
25,2°C
52% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 22:11)

Ainda 30,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2018 às 22:20)

Estremoz: máxima de 35,3 ºC, exactamente a temperatura máxima prevista pelo IPMA para hoje em Estremoz.

A previsão aponta que amanhã a temperatura irá oscilar entre os 19,5 ºC e os 36,6 ºC (ainda mais calor ... )


----------



## comentador (17 Jun 2018 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

Dia de Verão em Alvalade Sado com céu limpo e a máxima a atingir 37,5  ºC. Há um ano atrás neste mesmo dia Alvalade chegou aos 47,5 ºC, o dia mais quente que senti na minha vida e o dia trágico para Pedrógão Grande e arredores.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: máxima de 35,3 ºC, exactamente a temperatura máxima prevista pelo IPMA para hoje em Estremoz.
> 
> A previsão aponta que amanhã a temperatura irá oscilar entre os 19,5 ºC e os 36,6 ºC (ainda mais calor ... )


Segundo essas previsões, a temperaturas mais elevada prevista no Alentejo será para Arronches e logo de seguida, Elvas. Não tenho dúvidas, esta zona sul do Alto Alentejo é realmente bastante quente, o vale do Rio Caia também é tramado. 
______________
*25,5ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2018 às 22:59)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia quente também pelo AlgarvePor Alporchinhos máxima de 31.8°c , a ser atingida por volta das 18H! Neste momento ainda estão 25.1°c Ao final do dia o pôr do sol deixou o céu pintado com umas cores fantásticas ️






























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2018 às 23:04)

28,7ºC por aqui ainda...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2018 às 23:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com aumento de nebulosidade alta para o final do dia.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC

Porra, a água está gelada que nem tudo.  Que venha a lestada durante 15 dias.  No ano passado, por esta altura, a água estava mais quente cerca de 6ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 23:17)

Ainda 28,7ºC
Isto sim é o verão Alentejano


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2018 às 23:19)

Boas,
25,4°C
Não há vento 
Está uma noite quente !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (17 Jun 2018 às 23:45)

Noite quente!!!!! 26.4c e sem vento


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 02:04)

Vento de Nordeste super quente neste momento, sigo com *25,7ºC*. Ou o vento acalma e dá lugar à inversão ou então vou ter uma mínima tropical, algo pouco comum por aqui. Passou-se mesmo do 8 para o 80, em tão poucos dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2018 às 02:28)

27,6ºC com vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## vamm (18 Jun 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia 
19C por Ourique


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2018 às 08:20)

*27,3ºC *na EMA de Portalegre (cidade) às 6h UTC


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Noite quente 
Mínima de 22,9°C
Atual de 27,0°C
42% HR 
Vai ser um dia super quente !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 11:02)

Serpa já com 32,7ºC
Se não chegassem nuvens mais logo iamos ter uma boa máxima, mas as nuvens desta tarde devem estragar tudo


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2018 às 11:11)

Estremoz com temperatura mínima de 22,6 ºC (subida de 6 ºC relativamente a ontem); o vento rodou para o quadrante leste e tornou-se moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 11:56)

Boas,
Mínima de *22,2ºC*. O vento lá acalmou mas a temperatura já não teve muitas horas para descer. Em Portalegre, as mínimas horárias foram em ambas as estações acima dos 25ºC, que horror.  
Entretanto, neste momento estão *33,5ºC* com vento moderado de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2018 às 12:12)

RStorm disse:


> *27,3ºC *na EMA de Portalegre (cidade) às 6h UTC


Mínima de 27,0ºC aqui!


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 12:46)

SERPA:


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 12:49)

MÉRTOLA:


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 12:52)

AMARELEJA:


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2018 às 12:54)

@RedeMeteo até dei-me ao trabalho de assinalar um termo que não existe no teu vocabulário (retângulo vermelho para os distraídos)


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 13:05)

Boas, 
Está um dia quente 
Céu coberto por nuvens altas 
Logo já devo ter trovoada 
31,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 13:06)

Orion disse:


> @RedeMeteo até dei-me ao trabalho de assinalar um termo que não existe no teu vocabulário (retângulo vermelho para os distraídos)


Para mim calor excessivo só acima dos 42ºC


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2018 às 13:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para mim calor excessivo só acima dos 42ºC



E como chegaste a esse valor, pode-se saber?


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 13:10)

É tendo em conta o que estou habituado


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2018 às 13:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> É tendo em conta o que estou habituado



Em casa ou na rua?


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 13:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para mim calor excessivo só acima dos 42ºC



Valente! Não vejo mal nenhum em gostares de calor, eu também gosto, mas não em demasia! Mas, estes dias também fazem falta para a malta se distrair, ir à praia etc. Não percebo o ataque constante! Tudo é preciso, calor, frio, sol, chuva...
Já me custa aguentar 37ºC que é o previsto para hoje para aqui, nem quero imaginar o tempo por ai! Excelente trabalho que prestas/prestam à população local, abrangendo grande parte do Alentejo!


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 13:21)

Orion disse:


> Em casa ou na rua?


AHAHHAH na rua claro


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2018 às 13:24)

remember disse:


> Não percebo o ataque constante! Tudo é preciso, calor, frio, sol, chuva...



É fácil perceber. O termómetro pode chegar aos 50º e o termo 'calor excessivo' nunca será escrito pelo @RedeMeteo.



RedeMeteo disse:


> AHAHHAH na rua claro



Sair de casa 2 minutos para experienciar o calor e voltar rapidamente para casa/interior de um edifício com ar condicionado ao mesmo tempo que se fica extasiado com os elevados valores no termómetro não conta para muito. Às vezes fico com a sensação de que é o teu caso.


----------



## vamm (18 Jun 2018 às 13:30)

32C por Odemira e o céu encoberto por nuvens altas 
Eu gosto de calor, mas não deste bafo!


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 13:32)

Orion disse:


> É fácil perceber. O termómetro pode chegar aos 50º e o termo 'calor excessivo' nunca será escrito pelo @RedeMeteo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sair de casa 2 minutos para experienciar o calor e voltar rapidamente para casa/interior de um edifício com ar condicionado ao mesmo tempo que se fica extasiado com os elevados valores no termómetro não conta para muito. Às vezes fico com a sensação de que é o teu caso.



Penso eu de que, morando ele/ela onde mora é normal estar habituado/a a calor! Não gostam de atingir extremos negativos, ou rajadas ou seja lá o que for? É legitimo ele querer o contrário! Não percebo sinceramente... Parece que estas temperaturas, vagas de calor, seja lá o que queiram intitular não são normais no nosso clima.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 13:57)

*38,3ºC*. Vento de Leste muito mais fraco, temperatura aqui no vale a disparar.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2018 às 14:13)

Boas parece que o tempo não vai estar assim muito quente na minha semana de férias no Algarve, o mais estranho é que ainda no sábado davam 30 graus de máxima para a maioria dos dias.





Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:20)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas parece que o tempo não vai estar assim muito quente na minha semana de férias no Algarve, o mais estranho é que ainda no sábado davam 30 graus de máxima para a maioria dos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deixa lá, em compensação deves ter a água mais quentinha!


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2018 às 14:25)

remember disse:


> Deixa lá, em compensação deves ter a água mais quentinha!


Mas mesmo assim não se vê a temperatura da água a subir muito mas talvez chegue aos 20 graus o que já não era mau.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:28)

homem do mar disse:


> Mas mesmo assim não se vê a temperatura da água a subir muito mas talvez chegue aos 20 graus o que já não era mau.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk





homem do mar disse:


> Mas mesmo assim não se vê a temperatura da água a subir muito mas talvez chegue aos 20 graus o que já não era mau.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk



Há dias falavam que o vento de SE, aquecia a água e tens quase todos os dias com vento de SE, à excepção de 2. Estou errado pessoal? Assim aproveito para aprender algo mais


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 14:32)

homem do mar disse:


> Mas mesmo assim não se vê a temperatura da água a subir muito mas talvez chegue aos 20 graus o que já não era mau.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


O levante dura há cerca de 2 dias, só mesmo com a continuação... Em principio só lá para o final da semana é que a temperatura da água já rondará os 21/23ºC. Quanto à temperatura do ar, acho até que não está muito má e com o levante, no Algarve, é normal ser assim, pelo menos não se torna num ambiente tão insuportável.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:35)

joralentejano disse:


> O levante dura há cerca de 2 dias, só mesmo com a continuação... Em principio só lá para o final da semana é que a temperatura da água já rondará os 21/23ºC. Quanto à temperatura do ar, acho até que não está muito má e com o levante, no Algarve, é normal ser assim, pelo menos não se torna num ambiente tão insuportável.



Obrigado


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2018 às 14:38)

joralentejano disse:


> O levante dura há cerca de 2 dias, só mesmo com a continuação... Em principio só lá para o final da semana é que a temperatura da água já rondará os 21/23ºC. Quanto à temperatura do ar, acho até que não está muito má e com o levante, no Algarve, é normal ser assim, pelo menos não se torna num ambiente tão insuportável.


Desde que a temperatura se aguente nos 25 graus já é uma temperatura agradável para a praia. 
Vou vendo como vai estar a água nos próximos dias, a parte boa é que vou para perto de Monte gordo e a água é um pouco mais quente do que albufeira ou Portimão por exemplo.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:42)

homem do mar disse:


> Desde que a temperatura se aguente nos 25 graus já é uma temperatura agradável para a praia.
> Vou vendo como vai estar a água nos próximos dias, a parte boa é que vou para perto de Monte gordo e a água é um pouco mais quente do que albufeira ou Portimão por exemplo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk



Se ajudar! Agora sim.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 15:02)

*38,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 15:27)

*39,6ºC *
Inferno lá fora praticamente sem vento.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 15:32)

joralentejano disse:


> *39,6ºC *
> Inferno lá fora praticamente sem vento.



Região muito quente a tua. Não fossem as valentes chuvadas dos meses anteriores e o Caia já andava em níveis críticos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 15:36)

Serpa:


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 15:41)

criz0r disse:


> Região muito quente a tua. Não fossem as valentes chuvadas dos meses anteriores e o Caia já andava em níveis críticos.


Verdade! A Barragem do Caia é um enorme benefício nesta região, aliás, como todas as outras. Ainda bem que foi para além dos 50% da sua capacidade com as chuvas dos meses anteriores senão não sei o que seria disto tudo com aqueles 18% que tinha no final de fevereiro. Pelo menos, venha o que vier, podemos estar descansados!


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (18 Jun 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde.

40.1º. 
Lestada com rajadas moderadas. 
Estes dias são bons para aferir das populações de rapinas aqui na zona. Tenho a assinalar um número impressionante de Águia Cobreira, Milhafre Preto e Ógea. Também muito mais rolas-bravas juvenis este ano. Tudo bons sinais.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 15:55)

Boas,
Céu coberto por nuvens altas 
Já atingi a máxima hoje 31,5°C
Atual de 30,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 15:57)

Máxima até ao momento de *40,2ºC*. Acaba de sair o carro dos bombeiros pela 3ª vez hoje. 
Já desceu um pouco agora, *39,9ºC*.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 16:09)

Pronto começou a descida....
37,8ºC
Tal como previa as nuvens que começaram a chegar impediram uma boa máxima hoje


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 16:13)

30,0°C
O aspecto do céu por Monchique 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (18 Jun 2018 às 16:25)

joselamego disse:


> 30,0°C
> O aspecto do céu por Monchique
> 
> 
> ...


O mesmo por aqui. Por acaso avistas algumas torres a Este/NE @joselamego ?
A partir de Odemira, através das poeiras e dessas nuvenzitas, vejo qualquer coisa.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 16:28)

vamm disse:


> O mesmo por aqui. Por acaso avistas algumas torres a Este/NE @joselamego ?
> A partir de Odemira, através das poeiras e dessas nuvenzitas, vejo qualquer coisa.


Na primeira foto, lá ao fundo vê-se qualquer coisa, não sei é a direção que é. 
Entretanto, cresceu uma célula junto a Serpa.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 16:28)

vamm disse:


> O mesmo por aqui. Por acaso avistas algumas torres a Este/NE @joselamego ?
> A partir de Odemira, através das poeiras e dessas nuvenzitas, vejo qualquer coisa.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 16:33)

vamm disse:


> O mesmo por aqui. Por acaso avistas algumas torres a Este/NE @joselamego ?
> A partir de Odemira, através das poeiras e dessas nuvenzitas, vejo qualquer coisa.


Avisto nuvens de trovoada a partir de Odemira, Ourique 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 16:37)

Temperatura em queda 
28,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jun 2018 às 17:00)

Chuva no Monte das Lajes, perto de Serpa


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2018 às 18:45)

Estremoz com máxima de 36,0 ºC (o IPMA previa uma máxima de 36,3 ºC), ligeiramente mais quente que ontem, mas dentro do que é típico para a época do ano no Alentejo.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Jun 2018 às 18:48)

Chove torrencialmente em Beja


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2018 às 19:04)

pax_julia disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Beja



Com certeza querias dizer chuva forte e não torrencialmente.

Por Serpa céu carregado e muito vento...


----------



## vamm (18 Jun 2018 às 19:43)

Céu muito negro a Norte de Ourique. Pelo radar, a Pipoca está bruta!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Esta célula isolada anda a passear pelo Alentejo há algum tempo:


----------



## meteo_xpepe (18 Jun 2018 às 20:10)

Cuba: noite passada quase sempre acima dos 24/25ºC... a mínima acabou por ser de 23.3ºC atingida às 07:15h quando o vento rodou ligeiramente mais para o quadrante sul. Humidade também muito baixa quase sempre abaixo dos 60%. Dia novamente quente com máxima do ano de 37.3ºC (ontem tinha sido 37.1). Agora depois de um pingos a sul a temperatura baixou imenso para os 26.2ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jun 2018 às 20:23)

Confirmo a célula, está a chegar a Santo André. E ouço roncos!


----------



## vamm (18 Jun 2018 às 21:21)

26C em Ourique e vento nulo 
O aspecto para NO/N


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2018 às 21:28)

Boas,
Assim terminou o dia por aqui:









Estão *29,3ºC* com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## comentador (18 Jun 2018 às 22:10)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Boa noite,

Esta célula passou por Alvalade do Sado e deixou 9,0 mm em pouco mais de 10 minutos e acompanhada de granizo. A temperatura máxima atingiu os 38,0 ºC. E pela frente parece que vem aí mais uma "campanha" de trovoadas nos próximos dias.


----------



## comentador (18 Jun 2018 às 22:11)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Boa noite,

Esta célula passou por Alvalade do Sado e deixou 9,0 mm em pouco mais de 10 minutos e acompanhada de granizo. A temperatura máxima atingiu os 38,0 ºC. E pela frente parece que vem aí mais uma "campanha" de trovoadas nos próximos dias.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Boa noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens altas, o que fez com que a temperatura não subisse mais!
máxima de 31,5ºC
Atual de 24,7ºC
39% hr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Pêlo Algarve muita nebulosidade alta desde as 9H da manhã! Ontem o vento já tinha rodado a SW , dai as temperaturas terem descido um pouco! Lá para o final da semana já se vai notar bem na temperatura da água 

Máxima do dia pêlo Carvoeiro 28.2°c, neste momento em Armação de Pêra ainda estão 24.1°c 

A meio da tarde ainda avistei uma torre em desenvolvimento lá para os lados de Monchique! Os bons dias de praias continuam

















O final do dia foi assim


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2018 às 07:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Pêlo Algarve muita nebulosidade alta desde as 9H da manhã! Ontem o vento já tinha rodado a SW , dai as temperaturas terem descido um pouco! Lá para o final da semana já se vai notar bem na temperatura da água
> 
> ...


Boas fotos e boas férias!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia,
Noite mais fresca com uma mínima de *17,7°C *

Neste momento já vai subindo, *20,1°C *atuais e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## vamm (19 Jun 2018 às 07:16)

19C e uma brisa fresquinha


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jun 2018 às 08:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas fotos e boas férias!!


Obrigado 
Noite mais fresca desde que ando por aqui! 
Tatual: 19.3°c e vento fraco de SE.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia 
Noite mais fresca 17,3°C
Atual de 21,1°C
Céu pouco nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2018 às 12:30)

Boas,
Dia ventoso por Monchique 
24,8°C
59% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (19 Jun 2018 às 13:31)

Muito abafado, muita poeira e 30C em Odemira


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (19 Jun 2018 às 14:31)

Boa tarde.

Dia bastante mais ameno, o de hoje. A esta hora, a temperatura a estagnar nos 33º.
Vento moderado e constante de SSE.
Em princípio, amanhã teremos por aqui um padrão mais instável.
Resumo do dia de ontem (e dos dias vindouros): terei de me acostumar ao lilás.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2018 às 15:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Assim terminou o dia por aqui:
> 
> 
> ...


Terminou muito bem, parece-me! 
Cá pelo norte também foi bonito, como já não via há muito


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2018 às 15:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Pêlo Algarve muita nebulosidade alta desde as 9H da manhã! Ontem o vento já tinha rodado a SW , dai as temperaturas terem descido um pouco! Lá para o final da semana já se vai notar bem na temperatura da água
> 
> ...


Boas férias!  Aproveitem as baixas temperaturas...


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2018 às 15:51)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado
Dia ventoso o que dá uma sensação boa de frescura ....
26,6°C
50% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2018 às 18:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Terminou muito bem, parece-me!
> Cá pelo norte também foi bonito, como já não via há muito


Muito relaxante!  Por cá também já não se via um pôr do sol com cores destas, bem fortes. Mesmo típico de verão!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Boa Tarde,
Dia menos quente do que ontem como já era de esperar. Foi mais suportável! Dust Devil por volta das 15 horas, ouvia-se bastante vento em casa, fui à janela e era só pó no ar. Este fenómeno é bastante inesperado e pode até ser perigoso. 
Máx: *36,1ºC*
Min: *17,7ºC*

Neste momento estão *34,8ºC *e vento fraco. Vão surgindo pequenas nuvens neste momento. Amanhã e Quinta, é que a instabilidade em principio será mais significativa.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2018 às 19:08)

Boas,
Dia de muito vento por Monchique
Máxima de *26,7ºC*
Mínima de *19,3ºC*
Atual de 2*4,6ºC*
*54% hr *


----------



## vamm (19 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

28C em Ourique 
E muitas nuvenzinhas no céu


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

Boas,
Ainda houve alguns desenvolvimentos ao final da tarde. Nada de muito significativo porque ainda não há muitas condições para tal, mas ficam umas fotos!









Pequena célula que cresceu a SE de Badajoz:








Já mesmo ao pôr do sol, a mesma célula referida acima à direita e a bigorna de outra que cresceu na zona de Mérida mais à esquerda:





A ver o que os próximos dias trazem! Instabilidade é certa mas os locais onde pode haver é que já algo incerto. Cada modelo mostra uma coisa diferente. 
__________________
Noite quente. Sigo com *26,5ºC* e 49% de hr.


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Jun 2018 às 23:24)

Boa noite

Nestes dias dias por terras do Algarve (working for the man), e que posso dizer é que esta menos calor que em Samora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2018 às 23:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e uma humidade do caraças. 

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC

A EMA de Olhão marcava às 23 h, uma humidade de 72%.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 00:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas férias!  Aproveitem as baixas temperaturas...



Obrigado João, estamos a desfrutar imenso Desde que aqui cheguei a temperatura não para de cair, vim para o Algarve à procura de calor e ele ficou todo ai em cima
Ahahah.. estou a brincar! As máximas tem estado ótimas paras as crianças, e 
as
 mínimas ótimas para nós adultos

Hoje sim, um dia bastante diferente dos últimos, máxima de apenas 25.4°c , ventania de SE praticamente todo o dia! Ao final de tarde o vento abrandou , e foi um final de tarde muito agradável! A noite trouxe uma humidade marítima para refrescar a coisa, e hoje não haverá noite tropical para ninguém! 

Tatual por Alporchinhos: 19.2°c 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 00:14)

Boa noite 
21,1°C a descer 
59% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 07:18)

Bom dia 
*18ºC* em Ourique


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jun 2018 às 08:31)

Bom dia pessoal
Está a trovejar a norte de Tavira.

As nuvens e as células estão a nascer como cogumelos no céu...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Então vamos lá ver o que o dia de hoje nos reserva
Pêlo sotavento já se vai ouvindo qualquer coisa






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jun 2018 às 10:13)

O ambiente está bastante carregado por Olhão. Os trovões são constantes. 
Está a cair granizo


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
O sol escondeu de atrás das nuvens 
Mínima de 19,4°C
Atual de 21,6°C
70% HR 
Céu ameaçador de trovoada ou aguaceiros ( poderá acontecer )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 11:17)

A pipoca de Almodôvar tem bom aspecto vista daqui 
E o sol também já desapareceu.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jun 2018 às 11:40)

Chove por Albufeira


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 11:42)

Por Benagil 19.2°c , e uma ventania daquelas! Rajadas perto dos 50klm'h ! Ainda não choveu , mas não deve faltar muito 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jun 2018 às 11:44)

Ouvi um raio.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2018 às 11:49)

Chove bem na zona do aeroporto de Faro

Faro Airport Webcam


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jun 2018 às 11:52)

Deve de vir aí molho.. lá se vai a média do mês Por Albufeira caem uns aguaceiros fracos e já ouvi uns roncos .


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 12:29)

O céu a ficar muito negro e o vento agora acalmou bastante


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2018 às 12:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O ambiente está bastante carregado por Olhão. Os trovões são constantes.
> Está a cair granizo



Por aqui, trovejou praticamente entre as 9h40 e as 12h, embora esporadicamente. Caiu algum granizo num aguaceiro mais forte, por volta das 10h10, acompanhado de granizo. 

A EMA de Olhão registou 1 mm, eu registei 3 mm.



trovoadas disse:


> Deve de vir aí molho.. lá se vai a média do mês Por Albufeira caem uns aguaceiros fracos e já ouvi uns roncos .



Já foi a média do mês, Faro (Aeroporto) registou 12 mm entre as 11h e as 12h. Choveu o dobro da média, logo mês chuvoso está feito.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 13:01)

Aspecto do céu por Monchique 
19,8°C
80% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 13:21)

Ninguém quer saber do tempo agora, mas troveja em Odemira


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2018 às 13:31)

Boas hoje já pelo Algarve e com chuva apanhei uns pingos no Alentejo e já em Faro começou a chover forte e a trovejar.
A temperatura pelo Algarve foi entre 20 e 22 sendo que no Alentejo apanhei 28

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (20 Jun 2018 às 13:50)

Boa tarde! Em Alvalade Sado já chove moderado e com trovoada. Chuva nesta altura é picada de víbora, não faz bem a coisa nenhuma, só estraga as culturas e colheitas. Enfim, a chuva não veio quando devia de vir, vem agora para estragar. Nos meses de inverno logo havemos de pedir a chuva que está a cair agora! Tempo desequilibrado cada vez mais!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 13:58)

Por Lagoa apenas uns pingos grossos até ao momento ! Tatual: 20.1°c

Esta manhã por Benagil

















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 14:37)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros aqui e ali e o céu segue com este aspecto


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 15:29)

Começa a cair uns pingos aqui e ali por Monchique 
20,3°C
73% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jun 2018 às 15:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Lagoa apenas uns pingos grossos até ao momento ! Tatual: 20.1°c
> 
> Esta manhã por Benagil
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



7 Vales Suspensos!   belo percurso!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2018 às 15:45)

Bem, a célula que se formou no Norte do distrito e que está a chegar a C. Branco está bruta:
Para mim, ver grandes formações já é bom, o resto só estraga.






Várias bigornas também a ESE. Sigo com *34,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2018 às 15:46)

Boas,
Incrível o desenvolvimento a norte, da célula em Castelo Branco, vê—se bem daqui, veremos se calha algo por estas bandas também.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 15:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Lagoa apenas uns pingos grossos até ao momento ! Tatual: 20.1°c
> 
> Esta manhã por Benagil
> 
> ...


Tens que ir às grutas!


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2018 às 15:58)

Boas por aqui já na praia tempo nublado mas não está frio. Água a uma temperatura suportável. Vamos lá ver se não vem é chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 17:20)

Ricardo Carvalho, pelo que vejo no radar, deves estar a ter uma bela rega  Lá se foi a praia…


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 17:27)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui já na praia tempo nublado mas não está frio. Água a uma temperatura suportável. Vamos lá ver se não vem é chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre que os relatos dos posts são feitos num local diferente àquele indicado no perfil, convém referi-lo no post.

Neste caso é em Manta Rota, se não estou em erro.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 17:29)

Chove
19,7ºC
1 mm acumulado


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 17:49)

Já parou chover 
1,4 mm acumulados 








Trovoada neste momento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 18:14)

Carvoeiro!
Trovoada abafada e começa a chover! Quando sai de Porches chovia moderadamente




















Festival de Mammatus 

Quando sai de casa em Alporchinhos chovia bem

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 18:34)

Saí da Boavista dos Pinheiros, Odemira, com mammatus





A caminho de Ourique vi a minha primeira nuvem em arco na zona de Reliquias 
E o radar não mostra nada! 





Mais à frente, a mesma dita e ainda vi um relampago mesmo ali





Agora visto de Garvão


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 18:37)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
1,5 mm acumulado 
Por vezes vai pingando 
19,0°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 18:57)

Ouço muitos roncos em Ourique e caem umas pingas aqui e ali.
A vista para a dita, até parece fumo por baixo dela


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2018 às 19:13)

Por aqui, nada de especial. As serras a Sul de Badajoz costuma produzir potentes trovoadas nestas situações mas logo hoje que vem tudo daquela zona, é que está tudo limpo. 
Bem, entretanto, bigorna da célula que está junto à fronteira, a SE de Zebreira:








______
Máx: *35,0ºC*
Min: *16,8ºC*

Neste momento estão *31,3ºC* com vento moderado de NW. É notável algumas poeira em suspensão mas consigo ver a bigorna da célula que está lá bem longe a SE de Mérida.


----------



## trepkos (20 Jun 2018 às 19:55)

Fiasco em Évora. Não espero nada durante estes dias.

Fica apenas o calor extremo e o sol.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 20:03)

Trovão !
Chove neste momento 
18,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 20:10)

A Norte daqui o cenário deve estar espectacular, célula potentíssima a Sul de Castelo Branco


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2018 às 20:14)

Atenção para Portalegre... Talvez chegue trovoada de nordeste...

As células tendem a originarem-se cada vez mais a oeste; por isso o vale do Tejo pode agora vir a ser fonte de novas células que, após formadas, seguirão para noroeste...


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

Grande trovão 
Chuva forte 
1,9 mm
18,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 20:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Norte daqui o cenário deve estar espectacular, célula potentíssima a Sul de Castelo Branco


Supercélula?


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jun 2018 às 20:19)

Brutal a celula em direção a castelo branco. Uau

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 20:23)

Bem, isto que está a passar aqui ao lado, não se cala! É ronco atrás de ronco!

E que monstro é aquele lá para cima?


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 20:24)

Depois dos três grandes trovões 
Chuvada 
2,4 mm acumulado 
18,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Jun 2018 às 20:47)

Boa tarde.

Alguém já tem registos / relatos do lado espanhol sobre este momento específico desta célula?
Neste eco do radar, apresenta uma assinatura (horse shoe) que normalmente está associada à existência de rotação.


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 20:56)

Um pôr-do-sol lindo


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

Grande fiasco, nem uma pinga caiu por aqui, terá de ficar para a próxima.
Pelo menos a noite foi mais fresca.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 21:14)

18,3°C
87% HR 
2,7 mm acumulado 
Vai pingando 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2018 às 21:27)

Em Almancil, houve estragos devido a uma descarga eléctrica, por volta do meio-dia.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/06...mancil-e-provoca-incendio-na-casa-de-autarca/


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Jun 2018 às 22:16)

Boa noite 

Trovoada e chuva, não estava a espera.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2018 às 22:21)

Relâmpagos visíveis para oeste, provavelmente provenientes da célula que está entre Coruche e Mora. 
A noite segue agradável com* 25,7ºC *e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Jun 2018 às 22:28)

Trovoada(s) a NW e SW. Visíveis e audíveis.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 22:35)

Flashes a sudoeste com alguma cadência, mas apenas um deles foi mais visível.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Jun 2018 às 22:39)

Maternidade de células entre Sousel e Avis. Alinhamento SE/NW.

EDIT 22:44h: Célula a SW de Avis com desenvolvimento "robusto".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

RStorm disse:


> Ricardo Carvalho, pelo que vejo no radar, deves estar a ter uma bela rega  Lá se foi a praia…


Ahahah! Choveu bem sim amigo, as estações que tenho mais perto de mim nenhuma chegou a 1,5mm! Mas em Alporchinhos choveu bem mais, trovoada da boa Arriscava dizer que se tivesse uma estação aqui , os acumulados andariam perto dos 5 a 6 mm! E quando sai continuava a chover bem! 

A vista de Portimão ao final da tarde para estes lados era assim







Na chegada a casa estava tudo ainda a escorrer água, e um céu fantástico 
















Conclusão, o dia terminou assim! E à dias de praia muito bem perdidos️ 









Tatual: 17.9°c


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2018 às 22:55)

Continuo a ouvir roncos, mas nada por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

Continuam os flashes a Oeste/Sudoeste, este foi bem grande agora. 25,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 23:08)

Bela célula por Avis.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Jun 2018 às 23:22)

Chegou a vez d'o Alqueva parir células fortes. A velocidade da convexão está a impressionar.

EDIT 00:05: Não vale a pena estar a acompanhar o radar. A cada actualização surgem novas células/cluster já totalmente desenvoltas. O corredor diagonal (SE/NW) Moura/Ponte de Sôr está superactivo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jun 2018 às 00:33)

Forte trovão por Alporchinhos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 00:35)

Continuam os flashes incessantes por aqui a SW, alguns deles parecem ser grandes bombas onde quer que caiam!


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 00:50)

Monchique
Já chove 
Trovão ao longe 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (21 Jun 2018 às 00:55)

Vá janelas a estremecer! A trovoada não está muito simpática.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 00:58)

Trovão ....continua 
Chove 
0,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 01:16)




----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2018 às 01:18)

Relâmpagos a sul  tem sido cá um festival a oeste e SW mas entretanto, lá cresceu uma junto à fronteira. 

Uma noite fantástica, estão* 22,9ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 01:31)

Chove de novo 
18°C
0,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (21 Jun 2018 às 03:19)

Afinal chegou a Évora. Enorme cadência de raios, trovões fortes, chuva torrencial e vento.

Verdadeira noite de clima europeu.

Não me lembro de uma cadência de raios tão grande há muitos anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 03:19)

Bem está um festival de relâmpagos e raios a sudoeste! Pena que estão longe e é difícil gravar, mais fácil de ver a olho nu, mas vão aparecendo a oeste, a sudoeste, a sul... Pena não ser aqui


----------



## trepkos (21 Jun 2018 às 03:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem está um festival de relâmpagos e raios a sudoeste! Pena que estão longe e é difícil gravar, mais fácil de ver a olho nu, mas vão aparecendo a oeste, a sudoeste, a sul... Pena não ser aqui


Está qualquer coisa mesmo, a continuar a chover assim daqui a pouco está tudo alagado.


----------



## trepkos (21 Jun 2018 às 03:32)

Já alagou tudo.

Impressionante a cadência de relâmpagos, milhares em 2 horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 03:37)

Estive a tentar filmar alguns dos raios/relâmpagos mas ora aparecem a Oeste ora a Sudoeste ora a Sul, continua a cadência de raios/relâmpagos muito alta, alguns prolongam-se claramente por km no céu.

Edit: 







42 descargas por minuto no LightningMaps.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 04:07)

Mais uma célula para se juntar ao festival perto do Gavião. Não falta assim tanto para amanhecer, se a situação não acalmar vai ser engraçado amanhã com a energia do sol. Continua a discoteca no quadrante oeste.

Pelo radar dinâmico está qualquer coisa a querer formar-se aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 04:24)

Começa a chover pingas muito grossas por aqui, e já se ouvem roncos. Continua o festival elétrico.

Edit: Chove moderado.

Edit 2: Relâmpagos constantes em todos os quadrantes!!!

Edit 3: Parou a chuva. Nesta zona não dá para gerar nada, fica tudo a Oeste.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Jun 2018 às 04:29)

Chuva: torrencial;
Trovoada: idem.

EDIT 05:28: regressa a trovoada.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 04:57)

A passar tudo ao lado daqui, apenas visíveis os raios em quase todos os quadrantes, não tenho grandes expectativas para o dia de hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 05:23)

Ainda chegou a chover e houve um ou dois raios que caíram mais perto mas de resto sim, foi ver ao longe. Ainda assim foi bem potente, mesmo que tenha sido só a olhar 

A previsão é favorável, veremos. O pouco sol que comeca a nascer lentamente da para ver bem a dimensão do que ainda está a Oeste.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Jun 2018 às 06:17)

Bom dia.
Assim se despediu a primavera (que foi especial do princípio ao fim).
Assim amanheceu em Pavia.
A noite foi marcada por um significativo evento de actividade eléctrica (não tenho memória de tantas descargas por minuto). Entre as 4h e as 5:20h, à passagem de um cluster de células oriundo de SE, choveu forte, com períodos de chuva torrencial [com granizo]; desde então tem chovido de forma moderada/fraca; a trovoada mantém-se esparsa; as rajadas têm aumentado de intensidade (SE).
Com o aquecimento diurno, prevê-se a continuação/aumento da instabilidade.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Jun 2018 às 06:46)




----------



## comentador (21 Jun 2018 às 07:13)

Bom dia!

Grande trovoada em Alvalade Sado por volta das 5:40 hrs e o pior foi as pedras de granizo bem grandes como nunca tinha visto, não medi o diâmetro mas pedras com talvez entre 2,5 a 4 cm. Tempo destruidor, imagino as culturas e as árvores de fruto. Só prejuízos.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 07:16)

Por Ourique nada. Por volta das 23h30/0h ainda ouvi umas pingas bem gradas a cair, mas mais nada. O radar mostra que passou tudo mais a Oeste e agora há uma pipoca na zona de Aljustrel.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 07:40)

*13,5 mm *acumulados em 1 hora (1 da manhã) na EMA de Viana do Alentejo


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 07:42)

Bom dia,
Madrugada de 0,5 mm acumulado 
Alguma trovoada , mas pouca 
Neste momento boas abertas de sol 
19,0°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (21 Jun 2018 às 07:53)

Noite de pouco sono, uma actividade eléctrica como não via há anos.

O dia acordou muito carregado, o sol está quente é o sat continua a prometer trovoada contínua. Venha ela.

Parece que estamos num país europeu.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 08:00)

Trovoada desde há cerca de 30 minutos, caíram 2 bombas mais fortes que me fizeram saltar da cama


----------



## trepkos (21 Jun 2018 às 08:51)

Fotos da noite em que a trovoada europeia veio a Portugal.

Évora.

As fotos não são minhas.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2018 às 11:15)

aoc36 disse:


> Ouvi um raio.



Ouviste um trovão!


----------



## squidward (21 Jun 2018 às 12:17)

Aqui em Albufeira acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado com pingos bem grandes.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 13:23)

Há 10min era muito pequenina e agora está assim...
E está uma brasa do caraças em Odemira, estão 28°C, mas quando o sol nos bate até se sente queimar!


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2018 às 16:03)

Boas aqui pela Manta rota o sol bem quer aparecer mas as nuvens não deixam já caí um ponto ou outro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2018 às 16:12)

Boa Tarde,
Aqui pelo Alto Alentejo desta vez, passou tudo longe. Apenas ao início da manhã é que se formou uma célula na serra e ainda deu para ouvir qualquer coisa. A serra de Aracena costuma ter grande potencial e tenho memórias de trovoadas fantásticas vindas daquela zona mas desta vez, não gerou nada. Fica para a próxima! 
Dia agradável, não muito quente. Sigo com *33,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 16:16)

Boas,
Monchique 
26,1°C
58% HR 
Formação de células , torres , para os lados de Odemira , Ourique 
Alguém de lá a relatar ?








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 16:41)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Monchique
> 26,1°C
> 58% HR
> ...



Em Odemira nada.
Da Boavista dos Pinheiros consigo ver as mesmas e estão a passar mesmo ao lado de Ourique (pelo radar).
Está bem negro para lá!

Edit: GRANDES TORRES!


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 17:11)

Então as células que se avista aqui de Monchique é para os lados de Ourique 
Obrigado !
Pena não chegar cá ...


vamm disse:


> Em Odemira nada.
> Da Boavista dos Pinheiros consigo ver as mesmas e estão a passar mesmo ao lado de Ourique (pelo radar).
> Está bem negro para lá!
> 
> Edit: GRANDES TORRES!



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Jun 2018 às 17:21)

Chuva e trovoada em Serpa.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 17:36)

Eu vou agora sair de Odemira para Ourique. Disseram-me que estava a chover torrencialmente... pelo monstro que vejo daqui, acredito 









Já agora: disseram-me também que por volta das 5h/6h da manhã em Alvalade do Sado caiu granizo enorme que partiu vidros de casas e carros, árvores... tudo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jun 2018 às 17:44)

Boa tarde pessoal,
Ora ai estão estas duas meninas 









Quando a coisa já prometia 









E já depois da coisa se dar 








As imagens falam por si

Vieram dar as boas vindas ao Verão


----------



## trepkos (21 Jun 2018 às 18:00)

Mais trovoada forte, já está igual a ontem.

Mais clima europeu


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Jun 2018 às 18:29)

Novas formações com tendência (origem e deslocação) similares às de ontem. Célula com rápido desenvolvimento sobre Reguengos de Monsaraz (alguém a acompanha?) com trajectória SE/NW. Roncos já audíveis. Tudo muito escuro a Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2018 às 18:31)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Apanhaste um ovni ou um pirilampo. 

Ontem, à noite deitei-me e pumba um trovão do nada. 

Neste momento, já caiu umas pingas e está com ar de trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 18:36)

Foi o reflexo da luz na câmara, faz esse pequeno artefacto 

Entretanto hoje só palha no céu, exceto a Sul que está bem escuro. 31,6ºC.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 18:36)

Não sei por onde começar, mas apanhei um dos maiores sustos da minha vida.
Há anos que não via uma trovoada assim de perto, muito menos conduzir no meio dela.
Apanhei chuva forte, a potes, uma coisa de outro mundo (conduzi a 20km/h e mal!), caiam raios por todo o lado e ao mesmo tempo, o som era tão mau que parecia que me partia o carro todo. Apanhei muito granizo! Numa zona eu só via bolas a cairem do céu e ainda pensei que me partiam o vidro, tal eram as pancadas. Há ramos de árvores nas estradas e tive de andar ao zigue-zague sem ver nada ou alguém. Enfim... tudo isto para dizer que o eco roxo é um monstro autentico e que espero que ninguem tenha de passar por eles muitas vezes.

Agora fiquem com as fotos do antes da tempestade (a 20km de Odemira) onde só a tirar a foto vi 4 relampagos:


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 19:09)

Confirmaram-me agora: granizada grande em Sines até à pouco tempo atrás


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (21 Jun 2018 às 19:17)

Muita trovoada em aproximação. Ondas de choque mais fortes do que as de ontem (nívies de CAPE mais elevados?).
O céu, a poente, adquiriu esta tonalidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 19:23)

Por aqui continua o escuro a sudoeste mas não se vê nem se ouve nada. Hoje parece que é de passagem apenas. Ainda assim, rebentou mais uma célula na zona de Fronteira.

28,9ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 19:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui continua o escuro a sudoeste mas não se vê nem se ouve nada. Hoje parece que é de passagem apenas. Ainda assim, rebentou mais uma célula na zona de Fronteira.
> 
> 28,9ºC.


Está escuro, parece que se está a formar algo aqui


----------



## Debaser (21 Jun 2018 às 19:43)

Granizo acompanhado de chuvada torrencial em Sines. Algumas árvores caídas, painéis publicitários a cair. Foi um pouco assustador


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 19:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está escuro, parece que se está a formar algo aqui


Sim, parece, mas pelo radar está difícil. As coisas parecem estar a enfraquecer um pouco por todo o país já.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Aqui ao lado, na zona de Castro Verde/Aljustrel, muito escuro e vão caindo umas pingas gradas por Ourique. Não percebo pelo radar se está a formar-se ou a enfraquecer


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 20:22)

Vejo o céu muito escuro para os lados de Ourique 
Foto tirada de manhã (7.50)

24,1°C
58% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 20:34)

joselamego disse:


> Vejo o céu muito escuro para os lados de Ourique
> Foto tirada de manhã (7.50)
> 
> 24,1°C
> ...



Está ali ao lado... e vão caindo pinguinhas aqui e ali.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 20:49)

Uma foto que um amigo tirou ao granizo que caiu na zona onde passei


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 20:51)

Continuam a crescer células a norte e a sul daqui... 24,7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 21:11)

Fotografia enviada para a página do facebook do MeteoPT. Tirada esta tarde na A2 (Alentejo), por Bruno Fernandes.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

Já vejo algumas descargas a SW; penso que seja da célula que está em Fronteira. O céu está engraçado por aqui, depois coloco umas fotos.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 21:26)

Clarões a norte


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 21:46)

Forma-se uma célula bem intensa a NW, pena que a minha vista a NW é má mas dá para ver alguma atividade!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 22:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Forma-se uma célula bem intensa a NW, pena que a minha vista a NW é má mas dá para ver alguma atividade!


Muitos raios dessa célula, infelizmente ao lado novamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 22:12)

Por aqui  está algum vento claramente vindo da célula a NW, mas parecem estar mesmo a formar-se todas mais ao lado. Aqui mesmo em cima até está céu limpo.  23,7ºC e continua a atividade elétrica em vários quadrantes.


----------



## comentador (21 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

Em Alvalade do Sado tarde com trovoadas e felizmente não houve pedras de gelo a cair do céu. Este tempo só faz mal a tudo, que venha o anticiclone e desfaça esta tempestade agressiva, precisamos é de tempo de Verão.


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

19,5°C em Ourique e continua no pinga aqui e pinga ali


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

Formou-se uma célula aqui perto de repente. Grandes Relâmpagos e trovões  tinha de ter direito a algo 
Noite com algum vento  estão *24,2ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Trovões neste momento e bastantes raios também


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Em estremoz tivemos chuva e trovoada por volta das 05h35. Grande aumento da nebulosidade a partir das 18h00, com direito a chuva fraca que nem molhou o solo e a trovoada fraca e muito dispersa.

Esta tarde (19h00) a vista a partir de Estremoz na direcção de Evoramonte...






(ai se eu apanho alguém a copiar as minhas fotografias e publica-las noutros sítios sem a minha autorização, ai, ai, ...)


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 22:55)

Bela trovoada que se abateu por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2018 às 23:09)

Boa chuvada que caiu de repente e muita atividade Eléctrica!  Pelo menos, este evento por aqui já não termina a seco.  Tudo mais calmo, a trovoada já foi para norte. 
*20,5°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 23:14)

Temporal de chuva forte e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 23:27)

Bem, que festim! Forte temporal de chuva e granizo, e atividade elétrica considerável, apesar desta estar maioritariamente centrada na serra - sempre que uma célula vem ter com a cidade ela desvia-se um pouco para a Serra. Ainda assim ainda foi um bom temporal.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Jun 2018 às 23:31)

Chove com intensidade em Marvão.
Reparem no rain rate:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao/


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 23:47)

A electricidade acaba de quase falhar por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 23:53)

Que belo clarão há pouco! Parece que se forma uma célula nova mais a SW, não passará mesmo em cima.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2018 às 00:16)

Um cheirinho do que apanhei em vídeo, mas infelizmente mal se vê porque a maior parte estava atrás do prédio.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 00:17)

Boas,
Por Monchique tudo calmo 
Dia de céu pouco nublado 
Apenas vi muitas células / torres para os lados de Ourique , mas sem chegar cá ....
Máxima de 29,1°C
Atual de 20,9°C
70% HR 
.........
Mais logo irei de comboio até ao norte ( passar o São João a Gondomar ).

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2018 às 02:05)

Agora vento forte de Norte com imensos relâmpagos e raios há algumas horas a SW/W, deve ser as células perto de Mora.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2018 às 03:20)

Continua o festival elétrico no quadrante Oeste. Temperatura muito variável, já esteve nos 23ºC, passou para os 20ºC e agora de volta aos 23ºC. Alguma camada que muda devido ao comportamento errático do vento pela presença das células.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jun 2018 às 05:50)

Bom dia pessoal.
Há mais de meia hora que troveja como deve de ser pelo Sotavento algarvio. 
Acabei de registar 5mm de acumulado. So chuva.


----------



## vamm (22 Jun 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia 
Estão 18°C e o céu muito negro a E/SE.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 10:18)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 19,1°C
Atual de 22,9°C
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (22 Jun 2018 às 10:21)

Céu com aspecto doentio para Este! 
Nublado, meio cinza escuro... 
Por Odemira estão 25ºC


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (22 Jun 2018 às 11:06)

Bom dia.
Aguaceiros benignos (nada de granizo nem desmesuras) desde o final da tarde de ontem.
Céu muitíssimo nublado, HR alta.
Não sei ao certo que temperatura estará, mas está perfeita assim.
(Versão pobrezinha de seguimento meteorológico).


----------



## frederico (22 Jun 2018 às 11:11)

Familiares disseram me que a trovoada foi rija esta madrugada no sotavento.

Junho não é mês seco na maior parte do território a norte da linha de serras que divide o país ao meio. Já no Sul ocasionalmente este tempo é normal. O que não é normal é o que temos tido em anos anteriores.


----------



## frederico (22 Jun 2018 às 11:15)

Dia 24 para os corajosos banho santo na madrugada. Em pegos e fontes no interior e no mar na Costa, ao nascer do sol. Assim se festejava o São João num passado remoto.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 12:31)

Boas,
Céu a ficar encoberto 
Temperatura atual de 26,1°C
55% HR 
...........
Logo ao fim do dia irei de viagem até Gondomar (reportarei do litoral norte)
Regresso segunda a Monchique !
...........

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (22 Jun 2018 às 12:42)

Bom dia a todos!

Alvalade Sado com céu parcialmente nublado com tempo quente e abafado. Durante o início da manhã caíram umas pingas grossas.


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Jun 2018 às 13:46)

zona de Faro ontem ao final da tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jun 2018 às 14:21)

Boas aqui pela Manta rota manhã de chuva, agora a tarde aqui na praia do barril está sol e calor e água boa talvez 22 graus.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 14:30)

Monchique 
Céu pouco nublado 
27,7°C
49% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 16:04)

Monchique
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 28,3°C
Atual de 27,6°C
55% HR 
...........
Bom fim semana !
Vou de viagem até Gondomar 
Regresso segunda feira 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 18:18)

Estação de comboios / Sabóia 
29,5°C
Céu pouco nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Jun 2018 às 20:01)

Vilamoura hoje manha, a primeira foto vista de Oeste e a segunda de Sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Jun 2018 às 20:06)

Ourique e cercanias hoje as 14:00, a diferença temperatura para a costa Algarvia era notória.
Outra coisa que tenho reparado é facto de as cegonhas estarem ao nível de praga, sem predadores naturais, são mais que as mães.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Acordei ao fim da madrugada na Manta Rota com a trovoada.
Registei 6.1mm de acumulação de chuva.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos 
Foi o melhor que consegui com o telemóvel


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2018 às 21:33)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã teve céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde. Não houve trovoada, por aqui. A trovoada foi no extremo sueste do país, se fosse no sotavento algarvio eu tinha tido que também moro.  

Máxima: 24.9ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 19,1°C
Atual de 22,8°C
66% HR 
..........
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jun 2018 às 15:01)

Boa tarde. 
Este fim de semana estou pelo Arealão, Ermidas. 
Sigo com 32.9°c e 45%HR. 
A mínima ficou pelos 13.6°c e a máxima foi registada há 1 hora atrás, 34.5°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2018 às 01:27)

Boa noite 
Monchique 
Céu limpo 
T.máxima de 28,4°C
Atual de 17,3°C
84% HR 
............
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jun 2018 às 12:24)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 29.1°c e 54%HR. 
Esta moita a mínima ficou pelos 13.4°c. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

Boa noite, 
Monchique 
Máxima de 28,7°C
Atual de 16,5°C
78% HR 
..........
Dados da app Netatmo 
..........
Amanhã regresso a Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2018 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde,
O dia de ontem ainda foi bastante quente com a máxima a rondar os 37ºC. Hoje, já se nota bem a diferença e parece que o São Pedro vai trazer uma semana mais fresca.
Mínima de *17,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *28,3ºC* com algum vento fresco.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jun 2018 às 14:58)

Boas fazendo aqui um pequeno resumo destes últimos dias na zona da manta rota, o tempo esteve bom no fim de semana com sol e calor apenas no sábado de tarde esteve um pouco mais vento, apanhei chuva sexta de manhã e quinta de tarde.
Quanto á água ontem e sábado esteve excelente da parte da tarde possivelmente deve ter chegado aos 24 graus de temperatura, mas mesmo nos outros dias nunca esteve muito fria, sendo a temperatura por volta dos 20 ou 21 graus.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jun 2018 às 16:36)

Boas,
Já de regresso a Monchique 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 25,3°C
Atual de 23,3°C
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 14,1°C
Atual de 19,8°C
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2018 às 16:01)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,5°C
Atual de 23,7°C
57% HR 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jun 2018 às 01:48)

Boa Madrugada!
Dia de céu limpo super agradável, nada de calor, temperatura excelente! Por mim, podia ser assim o verão todo, nada de temperaturas infernais e está agradável para tudo. 
Máx: *30,8ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC*

Neste momento estão *15,5ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2018 às 12:34)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 14,7°C
Atual de 24,3°C
59% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2018 às 23:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 22.7ºC

A ausência quase total de noites tropicais, é algo raro e já há uns anos valentes que isto não acontecia, até agora Junho leva só 1 noite tropical. 

Sábado, poderá ocorrer aguaceiros no Algarve. Aonde pára o calor? Aonde pára as noites tropicais? Acabou-se a lenha...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jun 2018 às 23:36)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima de 25,5°C
> Atual de 23,7°C
> ...


Belíssima esta araucária-de-Norfolk, das maiores - e mais famosas - do país.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2018 às 23:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima esta araucária-de-Norfolk, das maiores - e mais famosas - do país.


Obrigado, João Pedro ....
É uma belíssima araucária ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2018 às 23:53)

Boa noite ,
Temperatura atual de 15,9°C
85% HR 
Noite algo fresca e com nebulosidade 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jun 2018 às 23:54)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado, João Pedro ....
> É uma belíssima araucária ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Só estive uma vez em Monchique e não a fui ver, algo que hoje acho muito estranho ... é acessível ao público?


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2018 às 23:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Só estive uma vez em Monchique e não a fui ver, algo que hoje acho muito estranho ... é acessível ao público?


Sim, está no jardim público , ao lado das piscinas 
Tens que um dia vir cá vê lá 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2018 às 00:00)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, está no jardim público , ao lado das piscinas
> Tens que um dia vir cá vê lá
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tenho de "fazer as pazes" com o Algarve primeiro, há alguns 10 anos que aí não vou. E até tenho por aí família... 
Obrigado! Não tinha de facto a certeza se se podia lá chegar ou não, agora já sei


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2018 às 10:55)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 15,7°C
Atual de 21,5°C
67% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Jun 2018 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde 

*Sines: *
Tempo abafado com céu nublado por nuvens altas, algumas delas com virga. As temperaturas têm andado na casa dos 26*C/27*C e com brisa suave de NW, porém a água do mar ainda está um pouco fria, mas isso não me impediu de dar um belo mergulho em São Torpes  

Durante a viagem ainda apanhei alguma neblina e nuvens baixas na zona da serra de Grândola.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Boa tarde, 
Máxima de 24,7°C
Mínima de 15,7°C
22,1°C atual 
63% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2018 às 02:20)

Boa Madrugada,
Dias com muito pouco para dizer pois basicamente, têm sido todos iguais. Agradáveis durante o dia e frescos durante a noite. Hoje estiveram presentes bastantes nuvens altas e no horizonte para norte, durante a tarde surgiram grandes células. 
Máx: *29,6ºC*
Min: *14,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *15,5ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2018 às 10:21)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo ( para já ) 
Logo à tarde já deverá ficar nublado e de noite chover e quem sabe trovejar ....
Mínima de 15,1°C
Atual de 23,5°C
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2018 às 13:01)

Bom dia

*Sines: *
A noite foi bem fresca devido ao vento moderado de NW, a temperatura desceu até aos *14*C*.
A manhã começou com céu limpo e alguma neblina, mas já acabou por se nublar por nuvens altas. De vez em quando vão-se formando algumas nuvens baixas sobre a serra do Cercal.

*23,1*C *e 60% de HR
(Dados da minha estação do Aldi, que eu trouxe comigo)

EDIT 13:09 - Já pinga!


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Jun 2018 às 13:07)

Boa tarde

Em Borba, com frente nordeste a vista
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Chove bem


----------



## meko60 (29 Jun 2018 às 17:46)

Boa tarde.
Por Armação de Pêra começou a encobrir,vento de NW.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2018 às 19:56)

Boas,
Céu encoberto 
Máxima de 26,9°C
Atual de 20,0°C
65% HR 
........
À espera da trovoada e dos aguaceiros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (29 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

final de tarde fresco, aka agradável.

vem aí borrasca.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jun 2018 às 20:48)

Boas,
Não tem havido muito para dizer, dias agradáveis e noites frescas a variarem entre os 11 e os 12°c nos últimos 3 dias.
Hoje a mínima foi de 10,8°c com algum nevoeiro pela manhã, tendo a máxima alcançado os 27°c.
Parece que vamos ter mais alguma chuva.


----------



## vamm (29 Jun 2018 às 20:48)

Uma semana toda igual: manhãs de nevoeiro, dias de vento e tempo ameno.
Esta tarde já apanhei chuva em Odemira e agora em Ourique está assim


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2018 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado desde das 18 horas.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC

Faro está sob aviso amarelo, a partir das 05 h até 11h, de amanhã por causa da previsão para períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados por trovoada.


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2018 às 21:18)

Boa noite 

Céu nublado e chove forte. Há meia hora atrás, estava em São Torpes e vi dois raios a norte de Sines. A temperatura segue nos *20,4*C*.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2018 às 22:52)

Já chove em Monchique 
1,2 mm acumulado 
17,4°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (29 Jun 2018 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Já chove em Alvalade Sado. O meu distrito (Setúbal) está sob aviso amarelo devido à previsão de aguaceiros/trovoadas que podem ser fortes na próxima madrugada e início da manhã. Aí está um início de Verão bem atípico.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2018 às 23:44)

Chove bem 
5,2 mm acumulado 
16,5°C atual 
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (30 Jun 2018 às 07:50)

Desde a meia-noite que chove bem por aqui... e continua


----------



## meteo_xpepe (30 Jun 2018 às 07:56)

Por Cuba chove constante moderado com periodos mais fortes: 16.3ºC e 2.5mm


----------



## PapoilaVerde (30 Jun 2018 às 07:59)

Começa a trovejar em Estremoz.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jun 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia, 
Céu com períodos nublados 
Madrugada com alguma chuva 
1,9 mm acumulado 
Mínima de 15,7°C
Atual de 17°C
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva entre as 8h e as 9h. 
Neste momento, chove com bastante intensidade! 
Está fresco, *20,1°C* apenas. Algo atípico por aqui no final de junho mas também não é nada que nunca tenha acontecido. Sabe bem!


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Jun 2018 às 11:55)

10,4mm acumulados, madrugada e manha de chuva e trovoada, depois em Dezembro temos 20ºC e dias de sol


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jun 2018 às 12:55)

Mas bela chuva pela Manta Rota, 11.7mm acumulados. Nada mau. 
O mês de junho vai já com 17.5. 
Muito acima da média


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2018 às 12:57)

Boas, por aqui, o final da madrugada foi torrencial.  Hoje, saiu-me a fortuna, maravilha acordar às 5h30 m da manhã e ouvir um verdadeiro dilúvio, sem trovoada.

Entre as 5h e as 6 h da manhã, choveu 16.2 mm (segundo a estação do IPMA), não é todos os dias que se tem uma prenda destas. 

Neste momento, o sol vai aparecendo entre as nuvens, sigo com 21.8ºC e levo acumulados 25 mm. A estação do IPMA acumulou 24.9 mm. 



O modelo que acertou na muge foi o ECM.  O IPMA, teve bem em colocar o aviso amarelo no Algarve, mas o mesmo só teve efeito, em Faro e Olhão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2018 às 13:10)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mas bela chuva pela Manta Rota, 11.7mm acumulados. Nada mau.
> O mês de junho vai já com 17.5.
> Muito acima da média



Eu, tenho mais.  A estação Faro (Aeroporto) deve andar à volta dos 32/33 mm de precipitação acumulada este mês. Eu, levo 28 mm.

Aqueles que estão sempre na lamúria, ainda não sabem o que é uma média climatológica, em Portugal não existe nenhum mês em a média na precipitação seja 0, logo o tempo que temos tido é natural e nada do outro mundo, se a média não é 0 e existem anos que não cai pinga neste mês é sinal que existem anos que cai uma boa chuvada. 

Se tivesse, chovido o mesmo na estação Faro (Aeroporto) como choveu em Olhão, provavelmente hoje tinha-se batido o recorde de precipitação diária no mês de Junho para Faro que é de 24.8 mm passaria para 24.9 mm.

Afinal, esta chuva não é nada do outro mundo, como alguns querem fazer crer. .


----------



## comentador (30 Jun 2018 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!

Alvalade Sado, com 5,2 mm acumulados. tempo tropical, nota-se o aumento da actividade e número de insectos sobretudo moscas e mosquitos. Daqui mais uns dias as doenças fúngicas e pragas nas plantas. 

O clima mediterrâneo é um dos climas mais saudáveis do mundo com invernos suaves e frio e verão quente e seco. Sempre as estações sejam atípicas há o aumento de pragas e doenças, não só nas plantas.


----------



## MikeCT (30 Jun 2018 às 16:46)

Boa tarde, em Faro (cidade) a noite rendeu 24,4mm. Estive em Alcoutim e choveu sempre das 4:30 ás 9 da manhã, ás vezes com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2018 às 21:51)

Por aqui pouca chuva, apenas 2,2mm.
Deu para assentar o pó...


----------



## comentador (30 Jun 2018 às 22:10)

Boa noite,
Tarde sem chuva com céu pouco nublado e temperatura amena. O vento foi fraco.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2018 às 00:54)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 16,5°C
84% HR 
...............
Fotos tiradas ontem nas praias da Luz ( Lagos ) 
 Cabo de São Vicente (Sagres)





















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

